# TNM Survival Rifle



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey all!

Came across this in 9mm and thought to myself wow this could be exactly what I'm looking for. Reviews seem to go well on it too. Give it a whirl and tell me what your thinking about it. This could be the pack gun I've been so desperately seeking for wilderness defence up to black bear and a get home bag should the need arise.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

9 mm goes in real small pistols. Not military looking guns. Last time I got interested in guns Black Bear was recommended to be harvested with 220 grain Naught Six as a minimum. Grizzlies need a .12 gauge slug. You ever heard of Northern Lights?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

GunsAmerica had a review on them. You may check it out. I think I remember some FTF issue.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Poor choice for wilderness in both caliber & firearm. Better off with a 12 gauge. Some are available with a M4 style telescoping buttstock. Remove barrel & would fit in a pack. On the other hand, something like a lever gun in 44mag & up in a copilot conversion for backpacking. Available in calibers to take a grizzly or polar bear.

WWG Co-Pilot » Wild West Guns


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice looking gun. But the reviewer needed a file to get the magazines to work, and had to send it back to the factory to get the trigger group fixed. He mentioned that they discontinued the .45 ACP, which is what you want, minimum, in bear country. It's also fairly expensive. I think you could do better.

Edit to add: just checked their site, the .45 ACP is available.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like he had too many problems with a $600+ rifle, but said he would rank it above a Hi-Point. At half the price and with absolutely no problems, I can't see how he figures that.

Maybe in a few years, after they work out the bugs and bring down the price. 

Did you say you wanted to defend yourself against black bear? OK, I can see the point; maybe they'll kill you quicker if you piss them off. :armata_PDT_12:

Are revolvers illegal up yonder? If not, why not a .454 Casull? When it comes down to not being eaten, I don't think I'd want to leave any margin for under-power. I'm too young and handsome to be turned into bear poop!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Stick with your M92


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SKS would have a heftier caliber and proven durability. If folding stocks are legal it would be fairly compact. Personally 9 mm would not be my preferred deer or bear cartridge.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback folks I will pass on this. While it would be fun to shoot and better than nothing I think my original thought of 44 mag still stands.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good move. It's a pretty little gun, just not right for what you may need it for. A .44 sounds very comforting.


----------

